# So how would you guys feel about "Members of the Year"...



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 31, 2008)

Just some idea I had. When we're close to the end of the year, we can vote for our members in different categories, like "Spriter of the Year" "Avatar of the Year" etc. (It's of course all in good fun, so don't make too much out of it)

Sure, it would not really be a "year" because of the old forum breakdown, but anyway:

Here are the categories.

Spriter of the Year
Sprite Reviewer of the Year
RPG'er of the Year
Avatar or the Year
Cute Kid of the Year
Ninja of the Year
Poster of the Year
Forum Gamer of the Year
Weirdo of the Year
Sweetie of the Year
User Title of the Year
Signature of the Year
Funny Person of the Year
Artist of the Year
Artwork Reviewer of the Year
Gamer of the Year
Writer of the Year
Literature Reviewer of the Year
Poet of the Yaer
Admin/Mod of the Year(only for admins/mods)
Newbie of the Year(must have joined this year)

So what do you think, and more importantly, what does the mods think?
Any new categories that should be added, or any that should be taken away?


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd like this. ^^
Reminds me of Motm (member of the month) on Pe2k.


----------



## PK (Aug 31, 2008)

Dunno if this is the best idea. Seems as if this could cause some drama.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 31, 2008)

I like it. I used to be a member at a forum with a 'Member of the Month'. It was fun and everyone was a good sport about it.

...You might want to switch those categories from Norwegian to English, though. :P


----------



## Joke (Aug 31, 2008)

> Rule #12: No popularity contests.
> *Don't make member awards*, "Do you like (insert member here)" polls, etc. Administrators may approve of threads that could be classified as such if they see fit.



But hey, if the admininstrators give the okay, go ahead.


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 31, 2008)

Uh, no.

We don't do popularity contests here. I mean, this is TCoD. Someone's going to be a bitch about it.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd like but only if I win everything so


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 31, 2008)

I vote Furret for "Forumets bråkebøtte".

*smirk*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 31, 2008)

WHOOPS! Really messed up there. All the English categories were at the old, deleted thread... *embarrassed*

CHANGING THEM NOW.

Edit: All changed.


----------



## Spoon (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd be up for it~

 May I suggest a reviewer award for Spriting, Artwork, and Literature? It'd be nice to give reconginition to those who bother posting in most threads with helpful advice.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 31, 2008)

Okay, added.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 31, 2008)

I... thought these weren't allowed? I dunno. It sounds like something that'll get the drama llama riled up again.
Watch out, he spits.


----------



## PichuK (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like something that'd cause a lot of drama. What's the point, really? How do you judge "Cutie" "Weirdo" and "Sweetie" ...?


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 31, 2008)

We tried this at the old forums (early IF? I can't remember) and I remember Butterfree getting annoyed and locking it, so it's pretty unlikely you'll get one.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 31, 2008)

If you must do this at all, I suggest you reduce the number of different awards to roughly ten.  Some of those categories are obscure.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 31, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Admin/Mod of the Year*(only for admins/mods)*


Because that wasn't made clear by the award title? =D


----------



## Jolty (Aug 31, 2008)

We did this at another forum I go to and it was awesome
But there are only 30 or so active members and we're all friends so its different

Since this forum is massive its more like a popularity/who can suck up the most contest


----------



## Altmer (Aug 31, 2008)

well the problem is I'd win everything because I am that awesome

so I mean you can do it but the whole forum would be jealous of me ;)


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 31, 2008)

What exactly is ninja of the year? :/

Forum gamer of the year = person who posted the most during that year


----------



## Cryssie (Aug 31, 2008)

You know, this wouldn't bother me at all, and I can't remember why this sort of thing was banned in the first place. Did we _actually_ get people kicking up a fuss about light-hearted forum member "awards"?


----------



## octobr (Aug 31, 2008)

I would kinda like something like this... I mean, some of these are sorta dumb (ninja? cute kid?) and others are hard to say (usertitle, signature, and avatar -- these always change, er especially in my case :B) but some of them seem like a good idea -- like the reviewers and artists. But I guess that's just my drug-induced optimism hoping that people will try to be better artists/reviewers in order to win.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 31, 2008)

Deep down I'd really like to believe that TCoD is collectively mature enough not to take this so seriously... I mean, I just can't picture anyone kicking up any wank over something this fun and trivial. Except maybe that Altmer, man... I mean, he's always been the wanky and immature type, I really think he might start something. :/ But then again, I wasn't a member back when TCoD was having whatever issues with the popularity contests before, so I don't really know.

Don't particularly care, honestly, so if Butterfree is willing to give it a chance then go right ahead.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, God, no. What purpose would this serve exactly besides getting people up against one another? Awards for creative materials make some sort of sense in that they work as recommendations of the community. Awards for members' merits as human beings are nothing but big excuses for people to become upset and whine.


----------



## Ruby (Aug 31, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> You know, this wouldn't bother me at all, and I can't remember why this sort of thing was banned in the first place. Did we _actually_ get people kicking up a fuss about light-hearted forum member "awards"?


You started the first What do you think of me? thread!


----------



## Cryssie (Aug 31, 2008)

Ruby said:


> You started the first What do you think of me? thread!


I did, but I lacked the foresight to realise that it would spawn a million other "what do you think of ME?" threads, and anyway, this isn't the same thing.


----------



## Ruby (Sep 2, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> I did, but I lacked the foresight to realise that it would spawn a million other "what do you think of ME?" threads, and anyway, this isn't the same thing.


 Ah.  Only, you made it sound as though you had forgotten all about it.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 3, 2008)

But we have an all-in-one "What do you think of me?" thread now!


----------

